

Adobe’s Open Screen Project: Write Once, Flash Everywhere - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/30/adobes-open-screen-project-write-once-flash-everywhere/

======
sadiq
This will be great for gnash. I'd love to see desktop Linux distributions
shipping with a solid, open source flash player.

Firefox has hung one too many times when trying to play flash content over the
last year or two, so much so that I use flashblock by default and only enable
what I really need.

------
mullr
I don't understand why they would want to do this. What does it buy them? More
seats of developer tools? The same question can be asked of Sun and Java.

~~~
rtf
The endgame for any "platform" software technology is an open, freely
available, ubiquitous spec. Flash is, within its current domain, ubiquitous
and free-as-in-beer. Only the open part is missing...

And that means that it could be dethroned on mobile devices: unique Flash
builds everywhere will increase the cost of the platform over time, become a
support nightmare, and eventually make users switch to a more open
alternative. As it stands platforms other than Windows and Mac are second-
class citizens, either having buggy/lowered performance(Linux), or supporting
only older versions of SWF. (Wii Opera, mobiles) This is not a good track
record.

So Adobe should be applauded for this move. They aren't stupid, and they still
will have some control over the spec into the near future, since they possess
the premier dev tools. (I love MTASC/haXe/SWFMill, but must admit that they
have shortcomings.)

------
chaostheory
I wonder if this will change Apple's mind about Flash running on the Iphone
(at least for future versions)

------
gustaf
this is great. let's hope some mobile browsers integrates flash directly in
the browser now. I can't wait

